# Forum Learning Russian Language Translate This! How do you Say... in Russian?  Boy Scout Oath in Russian?

## bellabob

Please translate this for me: 
"On my honor, I will do my best, to do my duty, to God and my country, to obey the scout law, to help other people at all times, to keep myself physically strong, mentally awake, and morally straight." 
Scout laws: 
"A scout is trustworthy, loyal, helpful, friendly, curteous, kind, obedient, cheerful, thrifty, brave, clean, and reverent." 
Thank you.

----------


## Basil77

Is that some sort of joke?  I used to swear the following oath in my childhood:  *Торжественная клятва пионера Советского Союза.* 
" Я (Имя, Фамилия) вступая в ряды Всезоюзной Пионерской Организации имени Владимира Ильича Ленина, перед лицом своих товарищей торжественно обещаю: горячо любить свою Родину. Жить, учиться и бороться, как завещал великий Ленин, как учит Коммунистическая партия. Свято соблюдать Законы Пионерии Советского Союза." ** *Законы пионеров Советского Союза. * Пионер   предан Родине, партии, коммунизму
    Пионер    готовится стать комсомольцем
    Поинер    ровняется на героев борьбы и труда
    Пионер   чтит память погибших борцов и готовится стать защитником Отечества
    Пионер   лучший в учебе, труде и спорте
    Пионер  - честный и верный товарищ, всегда смело стоящий за правду.
    Пионер  - товарищ и вожатый октябрят.
    Пионер  - друг пионерам и детям трудящихся всех стран

----------


## bellabob

What do you mean "a joke"? I live in the United States. This is the BSA oath and law (Boy Scouts of America). 
All I wanted to know was how to say it in Russian.

----------


## Basil77

Sorry, I was surprised by the similarities of both. I wonder: who copied who? As far as I know Soviet oath and laws was declared in 1920s.
Sorry again and here is the translation you've asked: 
Клянусь честью, что сделаю все, чтобы выполнить свой долг перед Богом и моей страной, клянусь соблюдать закон скаутов, всегда помогать людям, быть всегда физически сильным, бодрым и морально выдержанным.
Закон скаутов:
Скаут всегда надёжен, верен, готов помочь, дружелюбен, вежлив, добр, послушен, весел, рационален, смел, чистоплотен, и благопристоен.

----------


## bellabob

Thank you very much!

----------


## it-ogo

Of course soviet pioneers were copied from scouts almost entirely up to cloth ties and "Be prepared". Scouting existed in Russia before Revolution of 1917. 
Here is Code of Russian Scout Union.

----------

